# Walther P5



## chutestrate (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had a P5 for a few years now, and just took it out to shoot. Not a bad feeling pistol. Not sure if I like it more or less than my P225. I definately prefer the American mag release over the European heel release.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is a nice gun. Always wanted one


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If I ever find a P5C in good condition when I have the cash...


----------

